# 3 Speed Shifter Cable Ferrule?



## gtown (Aug 3, 2020)

Should there be a ferrule at the end of this shifter cable that runs through the cable stop?


----------



## Oilit (Aug 3, 2020)

gtown said:


> Should there be a ferrule at the end of this shifter cable that runs through the cable stop?
> 
> View attachment 1240845



That's not the best picture, but it looks like the cable is just clamped to the frame. There should definitely be a stop of some kind, and most Sturmey-Archer cables cables used a clamp with a ferrule, to hold the cable without pinching it.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 3, 2020)

Yep, K744.....................













						Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## gtown (Aug 5, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Yep, K744.....................
> 
> View attachment 1241217
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## AndyA (Aug 8, 2020)

Some other examples:

This clamp is probably from a Shimano 3-speed rig.





This is a 1980 Ross Compact with a Shimano 3-speed hub. No clamp, but a brazed-on fitting.




A clamp marked "Shimano" from a Columbia "Sports 3."


----------

